# Best Homemade Tools >  Homemade 4x4 Tractor

## wayneb

I just had one of my video's posted on this site so I decided to join and add another. Looks like the site if full of great builds and ideas.

----------

bigtrev8xl (Aug 2, 2022),

bukwessul (Oct 21, 2017),

cmarlow (Apr 14, 2019),

Jon (Dec 20, 2015),

kbalch (Dec 21, 2015),

NortonDommi (Nov 13, 2017),

Paul Jones (Dec 21, 2015),

pennswoodsed (Dec 22, 2015),

thoms_here (May 28, 2016)

----------


## Jon

Hi wayneb - welcome to HomemadeTools.net  :Welcome: 

Great first post. I'm going to move this directly into the Homemade Tools subforum, where it will get more eyeballs. Feel free to post any other videos, pics, or details on this build. Very interesting.  :Hat Tip: 

By the way, people love these kinds of builds (and I'm one of those people).  :Rocker: 

Some previous similar types of builds:













Mini Dozer
 by dozerbuilder01

tags: transmission, engine, tractor, welding













Wrecker
 by Jerrdan john

tags: truck, towing, heavy equipment, wireless, winch













Skid Steer Cement Mixer Attachment
 by stingraygs

tags: mixer, cement













Fence Wire Unroller
 by Imabass

tags: tractor, farm tools, fence

----------


## kbalch

Hi wayneb,

Welcome - glad to have you here!  :Welcome: 

Great tractor and a great reminder of why I moved to Orlando!  :Lol: 

I'm looking forward to seeing more of your homemade tools. Do you have anything in the works currently?

Ken

----------

Paul Jones (Dec 21, 2015)

----------


## DIYer

Thanks wayneb! We've added your Tractor to our Farm and Garden category, as well as to your builder page: wayneb's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:












Tractor
 by wayneb

tags: tractor

----------


## gatz

I built this 4x4 articulated tractor about 30 years ago using 2 narrowed Cushman Truckster axles, a Cushman 2-cyl engine with a modified Sundstrand hydro mounted to it. Used a power steering cylinder from a '69 Mustang to steer it. Right hand control was via a "joystick" for variable FWD/REV & steer left/right. It had a twist throttle on it and as a safety feature; there was a button on top that one needed to push down to allow going into reverse.
Left hand was a similar arrangement for the blade control; up/down, left/right. Blade had a stiff spring-biased link that allowed the blade to fold under should it hit a solid object, then it snapped back when backed off.

Unfortunately, I don't have any videos of it. But it sure worked great for clearing our driveway which was quite long.
In the "off season" I remember giving our young daughter rides around our rather small front yard. She really liked it.

This is our eldest son on it.....

----------

baja (Aug 2, 2022),

bigtrev8xl (Aug 2, 2022),

clydeman (Aug 1, 2022),

Inflight (Aug 5, 2022),

Jon (Jul 31, 2022),

KustomsbyKent (Aug 1, 2022),

mr mikey (Aug 2, 2022),

nova_robotics (Aug 1, 2022),

Ralphxyz (Aug 5, 2022),

Rangi (Aug 4, 2022),

Rikk (Aug 2, 2022)

----------


## wayneb

Great looking build!!! Do you still have the tractor?

----------


## gatz

> Great looking build!!! Do you still have the tractor?



no, I sold it to a friend with the stipulation that if he in turn sold it, I was to get half.
Never heard from the (ex) friend after.
kinda regret it now, but nothing can be done about it, he's incommunicado.

----------

papadog (Aug 2, 2022)

----------


## mr mikey

Great build. In our neck of the woods a friend of mine belongs to a Cushman club. They would be excited to see this. Thanks. Mr Mikey.

----------


## Jon

Congratulations gatz - your 4x4 Articulated Tractor is the Homemade Tool of the Week!

This looks like a useful and beautiful old tractor, especially with the Cushman Truckster axles and the '69 Mustang steering cylinder.

Some more nice builds from this week:

Shallow Bore Test Gage by Rikk
Milling Arbor Storage Rack by Frank S
Milling Machine Driveline by engineer steve
Spot Welder by thecuzdoes
Tool Post Grinder by th62
Circle Cutting Jig by orioncons36
Lathe Carriage Stop by Mr. Factotum's Workshop
Roubo Winding Sticks by e_m_maker
Floating Knife by Mazay
Spindle Bearing Grease Cup Installation by rgsparber


gatz - we'll be adding tool entry to our All Homemade Tool of the Week winners post. And, you'll be receiving a $25 online gift card, in your choice of Amazon, PayPal, or bitcoin. Please PM me your current email address and gift card choice and I'll get it sent over right away.


This is your 2nd Homemade Tool of the Week win! Here is your first winning tool:















Rotary Table Stand
 by gatz

tags:
stand, rotary table

----------

carloski (Aug 5, 2022)

----------


## gatz

Thanks Jon

----------


## DIYer

Thanks gatz! We've added your Articulated Tractor to our Farm and Garden category,
as well as to your builder page: gatz's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Articulated Tractor
 by gatz

tags:
tractor

----------


## imohtep56

> I just had one of my video's posted on this site so I decided to join and add another. Looks like the site if full of great builds and ideas.



So. You push the snow over to the neighbor's side. Do you blow the leaves over there in the fall?

----------

